# Ριγμένες και άριχτες σκιές



## Ambrose (Jul 13, 2008)

Διαβάζω σε αυτό το μάλλον παλιό άρθρο του Βήματος για τον Έρνστ Γκόμπριχ (κάποιοι για κάποιο λόγο τον λένε Γκόμπριτς):

_"Ισως ο μόνος λόγος για τον οποίον ο Ερνστ Γκόμπριτς είναι σχετικά γνωστός στο ευρύ κοινό είναι το «Χρονικό της τέχνης» *(μάλλον άστοχη ελληνική μετάφραση του «The Story of Art»)*, βιβλίο που έγραψε το 1950." _
http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print_article.php?e=B&f=13652&m=Y15&aa=1

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ο συντάκτης θεωρεί τη συγκεκριμένη μετάφραση άστοχη. Εγώ την βρίσκω πολύ επιτυχημένη, αν ανολογιστεί κανείς τις συμπληγάδες που πρέπει να περάσει ο μεταφραστής για να αποδώσει τον συγκεκριμένο τίτλο στα Ελληνικά.

Και μιλώντας για Γκόμπριχ, το βιβλίο του "Cast shadows" μεταφράστηκε στα Ελληνικά ως "Σκιαί Ερριμέναι" (αλήθεια, γιατί η καθαρευουσιάνικη κατάληξη;) Cast shadows είναι οι σκιές που πέφτουν πάνω στα αντικείμενα από άλλα αντικείμενα. Κανονικά, λέγονται "προσπίπτουσες σκιές" ή τουλάχιστον έτσι ξέρω εγώ μέχρι στιγμής. Γιατί έτσι όπως πάμε (ήδη την βλέπω στο Γκουγκλ σε 1-2 σελίδες εργαστηρίων τέχνης) σε λίγα χρόνια θα έχει βρει και "η ερριμένη σκιά" μια θέση στο Χρονικό της Τέχνης.


----------



## Elena (Jul 13, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Διαβάζω σε αυτό το μάλλον παλιό άρθρο του Βήματος για τον Έρνστ Γκόμπριχ (κάποιοι για κάποιο λόγο τον λένε Γκόμπριτς):
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...




Σε πρώτη φάση, *«ερριμμένες» (και όχι «ερριμένες»).*
Στη συνέχεια... δεν πρόκειται ούτε για λανθασμένη απόδοση
ούτε για νεολογισμό. Το παρακάτω είναι του Σκλήρη (ναι, είναι θεολόγος, αλλά και γιατρός και αγιογράφος):


_Φωτίζει ομοιόμορφα και κεντρικά τόσο τα σύνολα όσο και τα επιμέρους, ενώ ταυτόχρονα απαλείφει τις ερριμμένες σκιές (τις σκιές των σωμάτων που πέφτουν στο έδαφος ή σε άλλα σώματα)._

http://www.ecclesia.gr/greek/holySynod/commitees/academy/academy_skliris.html


α. Σε άλλους (εικαστικούς) χώρους...:
σε άρθρο της Σχινά (είναι κριτικός και ιστορικός τέχνης -αξιολογότατη):
http://www.kethea-exodos.gr/docs/kritiki_sxina.pdf

και β. δεν πρόκειται για «καθαρευουσιάνικη κατάληξη». Για μετοχή των αρχ. ελληνικών (παθ. παρακειμένου) που έχει διατηρηθεί στη δημοτική πρόκειται -όσο «καθαρευουσιάνικό» είναι και το... «επιβεβλημένος» ή το «επιτετραμμένος» :) :






επιβεβλημένος επιβάλλομαι = αυτός που έχει επιβληθεί 
επιβεβλημένα μέτρα
επιγεγραμμένος επιγράφομαι = αυτός που έχει επιγραφεί 
επικεκαλυμμένος επικαλύπτομαι = αυτός που έχει επικαλυφθεί 
επιτετραμμένος επιτρέπομαι = αυτός που του έχει επιτραπεί κάποιο έργο 
ο επιτετραμμένος (ανώτερος διπλωματικός υπάλληλος που αναπληρώνει τον πρεσβευτή)
*ερριμμένος *
ρίπτομαι = αυτός που έχει ριφθεί
http://www.teicrete.gr/users/kutrulis/Glosika/metohes.htm

(Btw: προσπ. φως/ήχο κ.λπ. (i.e. incident) γνωρίζω, για τις σκιές (δηλ. «προσπίπτουσες σκιές» δεν το έχω συναντήσει/ακούσει και θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω αν υπάρχουν σχετικές αναφορές).


(Για το αν το «χρονικό» είναι εύστοχο ή όχι, δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη -δεν ξέρω τι είχε στο μυαλό του ο συγγραφέας του άρθρου στο Βήμα- αλλά μάλλον τείνω να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου (ιδιαίτερα αν λάβουμε υπόψη τη γαλλική έκδοση κ.λπ. :))


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Φώναζα εδώ για τα δύο «μμ» που θέλουν τύποι και παράγωγα του _ρίπτω_, αλλά φυσικό είναι να μη συγκινούν τα ΧΥΤΑ όσο ο Γκόμπριχ. Βέβαια, το λάθος επαναλαμβάνεται στο biblionet.gr, κι ας έχουν κοτσάρει το (σωστό) εξώφυλλο δίπλα στην καρτέλα.







Τον Γκόμπριχ φαντάζομαι ότι πολλοί Αγγλοσάξονες θα τον προφέρουν Γκόμπριτς, αλλά και στον αγγλοσαξονικό κόσμο η «επίσημη» προφορά είναι Γκόμπρικ.

Τώρα γιατί ο Ανδρέας Παππάς έδωσε _-αι_ στις καταλήξεις, κάποια έμμεση αναφορά θα είχε στο νου του. Αλλά, άλλο ο τίτλος και άλλο να αρχίσουμε να βρίσκουμε _ερριμμένες σκιές_ σε άλλα κείμενα. Καλύτερα να αποφεύγεται, ιδιαίτερα αφού δημιουργεί και ορθογραφικά ολισθήματα.

Για το _Story of Art_, μια χαρά είναι το _Χρονικό_, έχω δει και μετάφραση του τίτλου _Η τέχνη και η ιστορία της_, που επίσης παρακάμπτει το προβληματικό _Η ιστορία της τέχνης_.

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 13, 2008)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο όρος υπήρχε πριν από την έκδοση στα Ελληνικά του εν λόγω πονήματος. 

Ο όρος "προσπίπτουσες" είναι καθιερωμένος γι΄αυτές τις σκιές, το φως κλπ κλπ, και ειδικά στη φωτογραφία όπου παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο, ενώ οι ζωγράφοι πολλές φορές μένουν στο σκέτο "σκιές" χωρίς να προσδιορίσουν αν είναι του ιδίου του αντικειμένου ή άλλων.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Επανέρχομαι σε αυτό το νήμα, γιατί έτυχε για κάποιους λόγους να το ξανασυναντήσω. Μετά από συζήτηση με εικαστικό, καταλήξαμε ότι -to the best of our knowledge - στα Ελληνικά, ο καθαρευουσιάνικος όρος ερριμμένες σκιές ή ερριμμέναι σκιαί (γιατί όχι ριγμένες; ) δεν υπήρχε πριν από τον Γκόμπριχ στα Ελληνικά. 

Τώρα, είτε το χρησιμοποιεί η αξιολογότατη Σχινά ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος, δεν βλέπω πώς αλλάζει κάτι.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

"Ερριμμένη σκιά" είναι δόκιμος όρος, τον έχω ακούσει σε ξενάγηση στο Θέατρο του Διονύσου πριν πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Πολλά, πόσα πολλά; Στο χώρο πάντως, οι μόνοι που τον χρησιμοποιούν είναι αυτοί που διάβασαν τον Γκόμπριχ. Αυτό εγγυημένο.

Υ.Γ. Και γενικά, καλό θα ήταν να μη χρησιμοποιείται.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 14, 2009)

Από το σχολείο θυμάμαι (αλλά και από το ελεύθερο και γραμμικό σχέδιο) να μιλάμε για προσπίπτουσα ακτινοβολία ή προσπίπτουσα ακτίνα φωτός και αντίστοιχα, ανακλώμενη ακτινοβολία/ακτίνα. 
Ο όρος _προσπίπτουσα σκιά_ νομίζω οτι είναι λάθος απόδοση από όρο του Adobe Photoshop ή κάποιου άλλου προγράμματος επεξεργασίας εικόνας. Μια σκιά, εξ ορισμού δηλαδή, δεν προσπίπτει πάντα;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Ο όρος _προσπίπτουσα σκιά_ νομίζω οτι είναι λάθος απόδοση από όρο του Adobe Photoshop ή κάποιου άλλου προγράμματος επεξεργασίας εικόνας.



Όχι, υπάρχει από παλιά. Αυτό σίγουρο. Το έχω σε παλιά βιβλία φωτογραφίας γραμμένα από Έλληνες φωτογράφους. 

Τώρα, όσον αφορά τις ερριμμένες, φυσικά δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω πόσες φορές απαντά στη σχετική γραμματεία ανά τις δεκαετίες προ Γκόμπριχ, αλλά γενικά δεν... και δεν ξέρω... μόνο εμένα δεν μου κάθεται καλά στη γλώσσα;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Πολλά, πόσα πολλά;


Ούτε που θυμάμαι, πάντως ήμουν μαθητής, σε σχολική επίσκεψη στην Ακρόπολη και μας ξεναγούσε αρχαιολόγος. Τώρα Δημοτικό πήγαινα, Γυμνάσιο πήγαινα, δεν θυμάμαι, Λύκειο αποκλείεται. Άρα τουλάχιστον 30 χρόνια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Ούτε που θυμάμαι, πάντως ήμουν μαθητής, σε σχολική επίσκεψη στην Ακρόπολη και μας ξεναγούσε αρχαιολόγος. Τώρα Δημοτικό πήγαινα, Γυμνάσιο πήγαινα, δεν θυμάμαι, Λύκειο αποκλείεται. Άρα τουλάχιστον 30 χρόνια.



ΟΚ. Οπότε εμείς δεν το είχαμε ακούσει. Πάντως, καλό θα ήταν να μη χρησιμοποιείται. :)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Μια χαρά-χαρούλα έκφραση είναι, απλώς είστε κολλημένοι και νομίζετε ότι κάτι υπάρχει μόνο αν το βρείτε online.  Το θυμάμαι σαν τώρα, γιατί μου φάνηκε πολύ ωραία έκφραση. Έλεγε η αρχαιολόγος ότι τα γλυπτά στη βάση της σκηνής ήταν έτσι διευθετημένα, ώστε να μην πέφτει ποτέ επάνω τους "ερριμμένη σκιά".


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Αχ, αυτές οι αξιωματικές παραδοχές για τους άλλους. Όχι, δεν είμαστε κολλημένοι, ούτε είναι ζήτημα αν θα το βρούμε online. Στο συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο, έχουμε γερό background, εξ' ου και η μεγάλη ευαισθησία και γιατί το κάνουμε ζήτημα. Τεσπα, πάμε παρακάτω. 

BTW, το γεγονός ότι το ξεστόμισε αρχαιολόγος, λέει πολλά ;)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

To λένε και στο ΕΜΠ:
http://courses.arch.ntua.gr/fsr/110132/KVNOS - PARASTASH - EPIPEDES TOMES.pdf
http://courses.arch.ntua.gr/fsr/110098/SFAIRA- PARASTASH - EPIPEDES TOMES - SKIES.pdf


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Καλά, το έχω δει. Κι αλλού το λένε, όχι μόνο εκεί. Άλλο είναι το ζήτημα. Αλλά άμα το είχες ακούσει πριν από 30 χρόνια, σε πιστεύω... :)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Nα πω κάτι; Θερμά σας παρακαλώ, μη στεναχωριέστε αν γράφω κάτι που καμμιά φορά μοιάζει απότομο. Είμαι εκ φύσεως πειραχτήρι και ολίγον τι τζόρας. Αν ήταν να αποδώσω το στυλ μου γραπτώς, θα έπρεπε να γεμίζω τα κείμενα με emoticons-χαμογελάκια. Να είστε βέβαιοι ότι σχεδόν πάντα γράφω φιλοπαιγμόνως και ποτέ με θυμό.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 11, 2010)

Τελικά ο όρος είναι δόκιμος. Επισκέφτηκα πρόσφατα μια έκθεση με έργα ενός παλιού Έλληνα ζωγράφου και ανάμεσα στα γραπτά του είδα και τον όρο "ερριμμένη σκιά". Αυτό επίσης εξηγεί και το "καθαρευουσιάνικο" του πράγματος, με το οποίο οι παλιότερες γενιές ήταν εξοικειωμένες.


----------



## agezerlis (Apr 11, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Διαβάζω σε αυτό το μάλλον παλιό άρθρο του Βήματος για τον Έρνστ Γκόμπριχ (κάποιοι για κάποιο λόγο τον λένε Γκόμπριτς):
> 
> _"Ισως ο μόνος λόγος για τον οποίον ο Ερνστ Γκόμπριτς είναι σχετικά γνωστός στο ευρύ κοινό είναι το «Χρονικό της τέχνης» *(μάλλον άστοχη ελληνική μετάφραση του «The Story of Art»)*, βιβλίο που έγραψε το 1950." _
> http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print_article.php?e=B&f=13652&m=Y15&aa=1



Εγώ πάλι θα ήθελα να κάνω μία παρατήρηση όχι πάνω στις σκιες αλλά πάνω στο Χρονικό της τέχνης: αν ο συγκεκριμένος αρθρογράφος δεν μπορεί καν να προφέρει/γράψει το όνομα του συγγραφέα σωστά, τότε έχει μηδενική αξιοπιστία (ειδικά εφόσον μιλάμε για συγγραφέα πολυμεταφρασμένο και πολυδιαβασμένο). 

Ενώ δεν μπορεί καν να αποφύγει τετριμμένα λάθη, προλαβαίνει να πετάξει και μια μπηχτή για την απόδοση του βιβλίου (χωρίς βέβαια να μας πει πώς θα τον μετάφραζε ο ίδιος τον τίτλο) .

Και κάτι ακόμη: το βιβλίο πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκε το 1950, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο Γκόμπριχ το έγραψε το 1950. Μάλιστα, στον πρόλογο στη δωδέκατη έκδοση βλέπουμε ότι ο εκδότης του είχε προτείνει μικροαλλαγές εδώ κι εκεί το 1949.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 11, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> Εγώ πάλι θα ήθελα να κάνω μία παρατήρηση όχι πάνω στις σκιες αλλά πάνω στο Χρονικό της τέχνης: αν ο συγκεκριμένος αρθρογράφος δεν μπορεί καν να προφέρει/γράψει το όνομα του συγγραφέα σωστά, τότε έχει μηδενική αξιοπιστία (ειδικά εφόσον μιλάμε για συγγραφέα πολυμεταφρασμένο και πολυδιαβασμένο).



Για κάποιο λόγο, στην Ελλάδα πολλοί τον λένε Γκόμπριτς. Μάλιστα, νομίζω ότι η ελληνική έκδοση του Χρονικού από το Μορφωτικό Ίδρυμα της Εθνικής Τραπέζης τον αναφέρει ως Γκόμπριτς, αν θυμάμαι καλά (δεν το έχω εύκαιρο).


----------



## Φακιδομύτη (Mar 23, 2022)

Ερριμμένες σκιές είναι δόκιμος ο όρος στις εικαστικές Τέχνες, ναι, καθώς το φως 'ρίπτεται'. Και ναι υπάρχουν φυσικά οι μη ερριμμένες σκιές,στην εικαστική ορολογία οι *τοπικές(*local shadows- lokale Schatten) ή '*ίδιες*'(Eigeneschatten) σκιές, οι " αυτοσκιές" κατά την παραστατική γεωμετρία, εννοώντας αυτές τις σκιές που βρίσκονται πάνω στα σώματα, από την αντίθετη πλευρά ρίψης του φωτός(γερμ. από τα συγγράμματα του Βαuhaus στη Βαϊμάρη αλλά και του Goëthe "Theorie der Farben" ( Θεωρία των χρωμάτων). Οι τοπικές σκιές κατά κανόνα 'κόβονται', δλδ τέμνονται κάθετα στη γωνία ρίψης, και όταν πρόκειται για αποκλίνουσα κεντρική ακτινοβολία,για τη γωνία υπολογίζεται η κεντρική ακτίνα ρίψης. Σε ένα κανονικό γεωμετρικό αντικείμενο(σφαίρα, κώνο, πυραμίδα) αυτό η τομή είναι αρκετά καθαρή, γι'αυτό και όταν ο μεταιμπρεσσιονιστής Σεζάν- πρόδρομος του κυβισμού-έλεγε ότι ήθελε να "_αποδώσει τον κόσμο με τη σφαίρα, την πυραμίδα και τον κώνο", _σκόπευε με αυτή τη γεωμετρική αναγωγή να δαμάσει την πολυμορφία και το εφήμερο των ιμπρεσιονιστών σε κάτι σταθερότερο. Επειδή ακριβώς στην ατμόσφαιρα, υπάρχουν οι αντανακλάσεις μέσα στις τοπικές και ερριμμένες σκιές με τόση πολλαπλότητα που είναι αδύνατο να αναλυθούν ή να προβλεφθούν όπως σε ένα κλειστό ελεγχόμενο χώρο με από μνήμης κατασκευή(βλ.παραστατική γεωμετρία).
_Καλών Τεχνών-Απόφ. ΑΣΚΤ Αθήνας_


----------

